ASK HN: Most secure way to send a message from one place to another on earth - neelkadia
======
airbreather
Pre-arranged codes/signals where the signal contains none of the message.

e.g. selling a certain item/s at a certain price on ebay means a pre-agreed
action is to occur, to be simplistic.

This does however require collusion prior.

------
wowtip
I think you need to set the scope better for the question. Easily usable by
average Joe? Most secure using available for all technology / infrastructure?

------
anigbrowl
Simple way: Signal messaging

Elaborate: one time pads, lasers bounced off lunar reflectors

~~~
enriquto
signal messaging and one time pads are essentially equivalent, the former
being useful only for a few bits of information, and the later is able to use
the whole bandwith

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm sorry, I meant Signal the encrypted chat application produced by Open
Whisper.

